
164 People Contributed to PostgreSQL in 2018 - PeterZaitsev
https://rhaas.blogspot.com/2019/01/who-contributed-to-postgresql.html
======
Ozzie_osman
I'm curious how these numbers compare to 2017 and earlier years.

